# Gotta love the old technology prices.....lol



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's a couple of ads from the 1980s, it's amazing how some things have came *down* in price over the years.

Remember: This is in 1980s dollars....:blink:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I can remember seeing a vcr in a store when they first came out. It was almost a thousand dollars.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I think I may be the last generation to know what a VCR is and how to use one.

It really is fascinating to think how far these technologies have come in just a few decades.

My first video game system was an Atari. Now my video game system can cook me dinner.

In posting this from my phone, to a site over the Internet and it shows up instantly. Try doing that with your $595 Nokia.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I remember that my mother had an 8 track player. Cassette tapes were just coming out and she bought an adapter to play the cassettes in the 8 track player. 

Back then I was amazed at the technology.:laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Remember when the vcr's had a cord connected to the remote. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Retro ads and graphics.

I bought my dad his first color TV. 

I remember VisiCalc.

I remember helping my dad install a new-fangled product called "Sheet Rock".

I remember dad's first power tool.... a Rockwell screwdriver. He still has it.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I bought a used TV at a yard sale, an old Zenith with a remote control that was actually a tuning fork and a striker that was picked up by the TV to change the channel. Same yard sale I bought a polaroid "land" camera, I think the camara was 50 cents.

I just realized that there is no key for the cent symbol. I just can't keep up!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Pearce Services said:


> ...........I just realized that there is no key for the cent symbol. I just can't keep up!


You just gotta have enough ¢ to figure it out.

Hold down the Alt key, and enter 0162 on your keypad.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You just gotta have enough ¢ to figure it out.
> 
> Hold down the Alt key, and enter 0162 on your keypad.


Yeah, like you just figured that out on your own :laughing:


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

480sparky said:


> You just gotta have enough ¢ to figure it out.
> 
> Hold down the Alt key, and enter 0162 on your keypad.


whats an Alt key?


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Pearce Services said:


> whats an Alt key?


Its the option key :thumbsup: on mac just press that and the $4 key for the ¢ symbol


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

480sparky said:


> You just gotta have enough ¢ to figure it out.
> 
> Hold down the Alt key, and enter 0162 on your keypad.


And all these times I have been doing it wrong 

Alt 155


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

bconley said:


> Yeah, like you just figured that out on your own :laughing:


He did, likely by googling it.

I bought a cassette tape yesterday. Footloose soundtrack for 49¢. It was cassette tape Friday in physical therapy.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I've known how to use the ASCII characters for decades. If you have done any computer programming then you have to know how to use them.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Speaking of prices, yesterday my client gave me a copy of the book "Houses by Mail" its about the Sears and Robuck houses kits for $649 and 0¢


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

bconley said:


> Yeah, like you just figured that out on your own :laughing:


I figured out how to use Google. :whistling


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I figured out how to use Google. :whistling


So technically someone else told (showed) you how, you didn't just randomly type alt 01 and think to yourself "hey if I add a 62 to the end I will get the ¢ symbol!"


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

As a matter of fact I have gone up through the numbers to find out what happens. æ Ñ É ª © ®


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

bconley said:


> So technically someone else told (showed) you how, you didn't just randomly type alt 01 and think to yourself "hey if I add a 62 to the end I will get the ¢ symbol!"


Never said I did. :no: I know it would be an ALT+ code, I just didn't know the digits.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I am running a PC if I hold alt and tap 4, I get nothing. I guess it isnt that important.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

My first hammer drill:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

GregS said:


> I've done a few $40000 systems in the last year where the home owners have asked me to integrate their VCRs...
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Tell the whole story, its a 250K automation job, you just finish putting the last zip-tie on the rack, its 5:30 on a friday night, you are thirsty, you are just about to ask for the final payment...

Then the HO arrives holding an ancient VCR that he dug out of his basement and says "hey while your at it hook this up would ya!". :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

GregS said:


> I usually reason it out with them that it would be cheaper to have someone covert it to an video file for their computer.


I bought a cheepazz DVD recorder from the local grocery store for around 100 bucks, ran my 20 dollar 4-head VCR into it and converted all my family VHS tapes to disc.:thumbsup:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I remember the TV repairman making his repair trips to replace tubes about one every two years. What he didn't cary in his case, he had in his truck. 
Walt Disney, & Bonanza were some of the first color shows on NBC.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo G said:


> I remember when you had to actually get up and change the channel manually, as there was no remote control. And TVs were black and white.


I'm 57 and the youngest of four kids. I *was *the remote control.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Railman said:


> I remember the TV repairman making his repair trips to replace tubes about one every two years. What he didn't cary in his case, he had in his truck.
> Walt Disney, & Bonanza were some of the first color shows on NBC.


Neighborhood markets (convenience stores) had tube checkers. Big ole elecronic gizmos that would check your tubes.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Robie said:


> I'm 57 and the youngest of four kids. I *was *the remote control.


And you had to get up and change the station manually :laughing:


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 12, 2012)

Actually, 19 inch flat screens are about the same price as the old cinderblock TV's...roughly 249.00


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Actually, 19 inch flat screens are about the same price as the old cinderblock TV's...roughly 249.00


Yeah but people made 2.50 and hour. :laughing:


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 12, 2012)

*re*

That is true!


Inner10 said:


> Yeah but people made 2.50 and hour. :laughing:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I wonder if there is a way to retrofit this to a 2005 Ford F-150?:whistling:laughing:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

shiiish she my have her ears open, my wife (she who must be obayed) still calls the remote the clicker!!!!!!!!!!!, because the first one she had rotated the dial click click click, if you guys need one i still have betamax vcr paid a grand lets talk, thats 80,s dollers, dont know how many 3004dnhxn4556, screw it cents


----------

